# Lost Cat - Lily



## henda11 (Sep 8, 2008)

This is in the Hebburn area, next to glenmoor, near the river tyne.

We have just moved house on saturday and was advised to keep her in for 2 weeks. She got out today, and now we can't find her... what are the chances of her coming back to our new home?, or she more likely to go back to our old house?


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

this cat returned home itself this morning , x


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Little minx very glad for you


----------

